# N8ride - Tanz mit den Geistern - Halloween



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

wie auch in den letzten beiden Jahren möchte ich hier zu einem Halloween NightRide am 31.10.2007 aufrufen. Nach dem der 1 November ja sowieso ein Feiertag ist, steht dem nächtlichen Ausritt nichts im wege.

Wie üblich werden wir uns in Fürth an der "AltenVeste" treffen um den Ritt in die Nacht zu beginnen.

Nach ausreichenden durchpflügen des Stadwaldes ( 1 - 1,5 Stündchen gesamt) geht es zu einem kleinen Umtrunk in das Stadtparkkaffee das sich die letzten beiden Jahre ebenfalls bewährt hat.


Selbstverständlich ist wie immer Verkleidungspflicht   auch diesmal werde ich mir für das beste Kostüm etwas einfallen lassen  

Helm + Lich sind pflicht!!

und hier nochmal in kurzform:


*Termin:  31.10.2007

Treffpunkt:   Alte Veste Fürth (oben unterhalb des Turmes)

Zeitpunkt:   19.00 Uhr

*


Bitte kurzes feedback wer dabei sein wird.

Grüße coffee


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2007)

vielleicht, wenn ich bis dahin endlich mal meine lampe zusammengebaut habe.
allderdings passt mir das mit dem verkleiden gar nicht. bin nicht umsonst mit der größte faschingsmuffel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Oktober 2007)

verkleid dich doch als radfahrer


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2007)

@ speed_j, du musst nicht in vollmontur kommen, der gute wille zählt auch  lass dir was einfallen.

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (14. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei 

Werbeerchen 2006





Gruß 
Martin


----------



## romen52791 (15. Oktober 2007)

hab mal ne frage. was wird eig gefahren. ich mein einfach nur waldwege oda richtig off road?? wäre schon interesant bin aba noch nie nachts gefahren.kostüm hätte ich auch schon wenn ihr mit nem massenmörder ala jason voorhees fahren wollt^^

mfg steffen


----------



## Jenny999 (15. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,
wir sind leider nicht dabei...sind schon auf Abwegen gen warmen Osten  Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.
Jenny


----------



## Coffee (15. Oktober 2007)

romen52791 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage. was wird eig gefahren. ich mein einfach nur waldwege oda richtig off road?? wäre schon interesant bin aba noch nie nachts gefahren.kostüm hätte ich auch schon wenn ihr mit nem massenmörder ala jason voorhees fahren wollt^^
> 
> mfg steffen



es geht durch den wald, ab udn an kann schon mal was wurzeliges dabei sein  licht und helm sind pflicht. wird aber kein rennen sondern eher was lockeres spaßiges 

coffee


----------



## Ganion (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi Coffee,

ich habs mir in den Kalender geschrieben - sollte eigentlich klappen und im Stadtwald sind wir auch öfter mit Lampe unterwegs . Freue mich also schon! 

Muss mal nur noch das Monster rausholen....


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2007)

bald...wirds kalt...im wald....


----------



## Ganion (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi Coffee,

bei mir wird's leider nicht klappen - muss mit den Kindern die Nachbarn erschrecken gehen...  

Komm aber doch heute Abend mit auf ne Runde in den Reichswald bei Neunhof. Wir sind jetzt 3 Leute hier aus dem Forum und wird auch ne gute Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2007)

coffee vergnügt sich aber heute abend an der kletterwand  sorry


----------



## thyrax (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi Coffee,

ich schau mal, ob ichs schaff zu kommen. Allerdings werd ich mich nicht verkleiden. Hab nämlich nix in der Richtung da. 

Ciao Henning


----------



## Andrea67 (29. Oktober 2007)

...bin natürlich auch dabei  

muß nur noch mal auf der Karte schauen, wie ich da genau hinkomme (letztes Jahr ist lange her  )

Andrea


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2007)

morgen ist es dann soweit  also ladet schonmal eure beleuchtung...


coffee


----------



## Riddick (30. Oktober 2007)

Aufgrund grottenschlechter konditioneller Verfassung werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren, sondern nur zum Umtrunk im Stadtpark-Cafe erscheinen.  

Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (30. Oktober 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Aufgrund grottenschlechter konditioneller Verfassung werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren, sondern nur zum Umtrunk im Stadtpark-Cafe erscheinen.
> 
> Riddick


Hey Riddick,
jetzt lass Dich mal nicht hängen 
Meine Kondition ist wahrscheinlich auch keinen deut besser  
aber ich fahr trotzdem mit (vielleicht auch nur hinterher )


@ Coffee
Hoffe das Ihr Nachzügler nicht im Wald verscharrt, sonst überleg ich mir das nochmal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

ach Coffee, lass die ruhig im Stadtwald liegen, dann kann ich am Donnerstag ne Runde durch den Stadtwald fahren und die Bikes einsammeln. Gibt ein nettes Zusatzeinkommen, wenn man die Teile dann auf ebay verkauft   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich ja selbst diesmal nicht mit von der Partie sein kann (Bänderzerrung) guidet mein Liebster und der ist kein Raser!
Also locker bleiben


----------



## speedy_j (31. Oktober 2007)

so, meine lampe ist natürlich nicht fertig geworden und für eine verkleidung hat es auch nicht gereicht. werd aber trotzdem mal mit meiner led-leuchte erscheinen, wenn coffee nix dagegen hat. musst dann zwar als letzter fahren, damit ich nicht im eigenen schatten fahre, aber da kann ich dann die konditionsschwachen ein wenig antreiben.


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2007)

@ riddick, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du auch mit biken würdest 

@ speedy, keine sorge, sind ein paar echte waldburner unterwegs später  es wird also nciht zu dunkel sein *g*

i frei mi scho


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2007)

danke an alle mitfahrer und alle die in der kneipe mit waren. war mal wieder ein schöner nightride  die heimfahrt war noch neblig und menschenleer 

nächstes jahr dann die 4 auflage *gg*

grüße coffee

P.S. riddick wo warst du?


----------



## Beerchen (1. November 2007)

Schee woars  

Auf dem Heimweg hat mich dann auch noch die Polizei angehalten 
aber die wollten nur meinen Helm mal genauer anschauen  

 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (1. November 2007)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. riddick wo warst du?


Bin gestern erst ziemlich spät aus dem Büro gekommen und war nach dem Abendessen zu faul, um noch ins Stadtpark-Cafe zu latschen.  Und da meine Frau schon 3 Stunden mit dem Hund draußen war, hatte ich nicht mal dahingehend 'nen Grund, mich vom Sofa zu bewegen.  Für nächstes Jahr gelobe ich aber Besserung.  



			
				Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Heimweg hat mich dann auch noch die Polizei angehalten
> aber die wollten nur meinen Helm mal genauer anschauen


Gibt's ein Bild, wie Dein Outfit live ausgesehen hat?

Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (1. November 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Gibt's ein Bild, wie Dein Outfit live ausgesehen hat?


Wenn Du mitgekommen wärst, hättest Du es live gesehen.  


Gruß 
Martin


----------

